

Visualizing the differences between UX and UI - dsmithn
http://agbeat.com/tech-news/visualizing-the-differences-between-ux-and-ui/

======
rodw
While a cute joke, I think the "server" and "data-center" images don't really
work at all in the analogy and in the end detract from the overall message.

I do wish this image somehow incorporated an analogy for (graphic) design,
which is a related domain that people seem to muddle together with UI and UX.
I'd find a simple, understandable analogy that distinguishes the three useful.
The only thing I can think of is the shape/color/texture of the cereal and/or
the ornamentation of the spoon and bowl, but those both feel like a
trivialization of design (i.e., it's more than picking shapes and colors).

~~~
spoiler
While colours don't always play a role, they _often_ do. Shapes definitely
play a major role in graphic design. I think it's all about the shapes and
proportions.

Eating with a spoon that's bigger than your mouth would be poor design for
many humans. Design plays a really big role in usability.

------
donutdan4114
UX and UI often go hand-in-hand, because _(wait for it)_.... The UI can
greatly effect the UX. As a developer, I usually just pay attention to the UX.
I am always on the look out for how the user is going to be using a product,
interacting with it, and ultimately, how to increase customer satisfaction.
The UI is often times, a driving force behind these concepts.. But yes, they
are very different subjects, and technically, the UX can be awesome even when
the UI looks like shit.

